# Lawrenceville, GA CCO (Discover Mills)



## Lapis (Jan 1, 2009)

So what's this store like with stock?
	I'll be in ATL this weekend and this is near where we are going so I'd like to stop by.
	Thanks


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

If you read the thread for this particular CCO you'll find your answer.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_If you read the thread for this particular CCO you'll find your answer._

 
I just saw this gee thanks.
However searches for Discover Mills and Lawrenceville show that there is no thread for this cco but one for the other GA cco, but thanks for your help anyway


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

I visited this CCO over the Thanksgiving holiday. I was not impressed. It's a very small section in another store (OFF-SAKS ... I think).


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Has anyone visited the Dawsonville location lately??? I haven't been since the day after Christmas......and the woman there said they should get there next shipment around the end of January.....I think I'll call tomorrow....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Went about 10 days ago... I focused on the MAC stuff. No MSF, very few blushes, very few shadows, there were like 6 piggies, including the much coveted Sweet Sienna. The goldmine at this location were the lip products... good googly moogly, the chica there was really nice, she let me look through actual stock drawers and there was way too much stuff to name. If you're looking for a dc'd or LE lippie, look here... except for So Scarlet... that was absent for good reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Only Overcast and Crimsonaire shadesticks were left, and lots of concealers in lots of shades.


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

just came home from here. they have the whole line of tendertones all except ez baby...i was gonne get that one too. they just put out some 2008 holiday brush sets too and had 3 neo sci fi eyeshadows


----------



## Mtobtaen (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitten* 

 
_just came home from here. they have the whole line of tendertones all except ez baby...i was gonne get that one too. they just put out some 2008 holiday brush sets too and had 3 neo sci fi eyeshadows_

 
Yay for me getting Ez baby there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got it when they just put the stock out


----------



## MsChrys79 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mtobtaen* 

 
_Yay for me getting Ez baby there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got it when they just put the stock out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
when did you go?? anything new??


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_when did you go?? anything new??_

 
dawsonville had ez-baby...thats where i got mine at. lawrenceville is slacking to the extreme but its closer and has a skate park i can send my hubby off too...lol


----------



## MsChrys79 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitten* 

 
_dawsonville had ez-baby...thats where i got mine at. lawrenceville is slacking to the extreme but its closer and has a skate park i can send my hubby off too...lol_

 
"Lacking" is a nice word....I say they suck like a $2 whore on BOGO mondays....LOL


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Any new updates?


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

I visited this CCO today. I didn't have high expectations based on the reviews on here but I actually found a few things that excited me. I got the Dame Edna nailpolish (varicose violet), a pigment, and Grand Entrance e/s.

Sorry in advance for my inability to remember the exact names- if you mention the name I can definitely tell you if they had it..but from what I remember they had:

Dame Edna- 3 lipglass, both trios, Varicose Violet n/p
Monogram collection- a bunch of the compacts (I honestly wasn't into this collection so I onlyglanced but the ladies were really nice so if you call they and ask they'll probably be able to tell you if it's there)
2 CCBs from Ungaro- the bright pink and light pink ones
Mineral, Soft Flower, and Phloof e/s rom Ungaro
Pigments- Gold Mode, Spiritualize, Mauvement, Antique Green, Copperbeam, a few others from Overrich

That's all I can think of for now but I may update this later if I think of anything! Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

I know many of you make up gurus have known about the cosmetic counter Outlets since forever. But I'm still relatively new to the MAC game. But I'm making up for lost time! For those that don't know a CCO prices are generally discounted by 30%, on all Estee Lauder Brands like, MAC,  Bobbi Brown, Stila, Clinique, Estee Lauder, Prescriptive etc. The one I went to is in ATL in Discover Mills Off Saks.... its off of 85 North. Outlet Bound-Outlet Centers By State Search Results

Here is the list of my CCO Brush "haul"


                                  227 Large Fluff Brush

 An extra large paddle-shaped brush with fluffed, rounded tip. Of soft natural fibre, this brush is versatile in function and can be used on either the face or eye. Use for applying, blending or highlighting any powder-based products. 

                                        18 cm         US $30.00
i got it for $21.00!!!!! Savings of $9~


                                  249 Large Shader Brush For applying and/or blending eye shadow. Paddle shaped, with a flat rounded tip. Synthetic: its soft fibres provides pro-quality pick-up and distribution of powder, liquid or cream products.
                                        17 cm         US $27.00     
 I got it for $19.00!!!!
Savings of $8

279 - Large Fluff Shader Brush (Pro) (DCd)
Idk the actual original retail price but I got it for $21.00


My complete total with Tax was $64.66!!!!

They also had a lot of Emanuel Ungaro collection..... and some of the Past Christmas sets. And some Shadesticks.. pigments... just a lotta nice stuff...so check it out, what do you have to loose? 

Every Month I am limiting myself to spending only $100 on MAC... so far this month I have spent about $125.... Only $25 over and I haven't even seen the Style Warrior in person! haha... I'm holding out for this FF sale in June... if they have one....


----------



## lilt2487 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

any updates? has anyone seen any brush sets?


----------



## machonesty (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

hi ladies. not sure how popular these items were the first time around, but i missed them and was glad to see them today at the cco:

intiguing scarlet warm eyes palette- well spiced is such a pretty tan color (satin)

monogram sheer pressed powder- i bought this for the compact alone. $18.75 and a keepsake when the powder is done. there were four shades, i got old english, a pretty gold highlight powder

glamour check e/s (starflash)

there were richmetal creme highlighters, i almost got one but passed. ill get it if its still there after christmas. also metal x creme eyeshadows, in l/s, 2n l/g, love knot l/g, hello kitty bp, sugar sweet shade sticks, lucky jade shade stick, starflash e/s
some dame edna (blah) last years travel brush set (eye brushes) and tendertones

happy shopping HTH Happy Holidays


----------



## MACbabyx3 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

sounds pretty good!  im going to visit my fam in lawrenceville on saturday and plan to stop by discover mills to go to the CCO.  what all dame edna did they have?  any hello kitty besides bp?  msfs?  thank you


----------



## AnjaNicole (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Do they still have crushed bouganvilla by Emanuel Ungaro


----------



## kera484 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AnjaNicole* 

 
_Do they still have crushed bouganvilla by Emanuel Ungaro_

 
They still have it at Discover Mills. I saw it last 2 weeks ago.


----------



## painted00eyes (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Discover Mills, Lawrenceville, GA*

Does this location stock many eyeshadows/pigments?


----------



## knowingburns (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone been recently?  I'm making a trip to Atlanta on Friday and am trying to decide between this CCO and the one in Dawsonville.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Nov 4, 2012)

I went today (11/4/12) and this is what I remember:

  	Eyeshadow- Saffron (and a few other eyeshadows from that collection. I think that was To the Beach Collection), Carbon (Venemous Villains), Bisque, Groundcover, Sweet Lust, Mythical, Royale, and Hepcat. Some metal eyeshadows. They had a lot more eyeshadows, I just don't remember their names.  

  	Blush: Coygirl, another power blush, and one blush creme.  Rose Ole highlight powder.  No MSFs.

  	Lips: Just My Type lipliner, Cyndi lipglass, some dazzleglasses, Illicit lipglass, Hang Up. There were a lot more lip products than what I'm listing, but generally their lip selection is kinda small. 

  	Brushes/Lashes- they had a pretty large lash collection. 189 brush, and a large body buffer brush. 

  	Stacked pigments and lipsets from the glitter and ice collection.

  	A lotion from the Lightfully collection. 

  	A few stuido sculpt concealers, a NW35 studio finish concealer, a NW50 moisture cover concealer.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 25, 2013)

I went here, again, today. I remember:

  	Pressed Pigments
  	Pro longwear shadows
  	Metal Creme shadows
  	Marilyn eyeshadows
  	Heavenly Creature eyeshadows
  	Some Venomous Villains eyeshadows
  	To the Beach eyeshadows and bronzing sticks
  	A few new jar pigments
  	Nomad mattene lipstick
  	Hey Sailor Sun Dipped, Crew Highlight Powder, Booyah lipstick
  	Some foundations, only 1 lip liner brush, lashes, Cyndi lipglass, a Gareth Pugh lipgloss, a couple of blushes (don't remember their names. But, they were all pink and light pink.


----------



## kadytheredpanda (May 3, 2013)

Looks like this is the nearest CCO by me. I was in that mall in December and totally missed the counter. @[email protected]


----------

